

Ask HN: How can I improve my email deliverability through Google Apps? - aonic

I use Google Apps for my start-up's emails. I've heard a lot of reports on my emails not making it to the inbox, getting marked as spam, or just getting deleted by spam systems. I've added the SPF recommended by Google but the problem still persists.
======
thinkbohemian
Does the problem happen with all email accounts or just some? (microsoft
servers such as live.com and hotmail.com notoriously delete and reject valid
emails when others do not).

Besides spf, make sure that you comply with can-spam guidelines. Ensure that
your DNS entries are correct and that the url that you are sending from
@example.com resolves to the same ip address as that url example.com. Here is
some more info <http://postmaster.msn.com/Guidelines.aspx> . I had to add
sender ID to my dns to get hotmail to accept forwarded messages from my
disposable email service <http://whyspam.me>

[http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/safety/technologies/senderid...](http://www.microsoft.com/mscorp/safety/technologies/senderid/resources.mspx#ESE)

get back with some more info, and i'll help you troubleshoot, seeing as how
email is my current specialty.

~~~
aonic
Thank you for that information. Since I use google apps for my email, the
emails originate from Google's servers and I cant make their IP's resolve to
my domain, any ideas? The domain: aonic.net

I'll definitely check out sender ID.

Edit: it's usually AOL, and company/custom domain email addresses that seem to
be blocking me

~~~
thinkbohemian
Hmm. i've never sent anything to AOL (that i know of). There is some more info
about google apps and DNS settings here:
<http://forum.slicehost.com/comments.php?DiscussionID=291>

